# fisher a2311 replacement (and fluid replacement)



## archibaldtuttle (Jan 11, 2011)

So, I got helped to the notion that I need to repair or replace my Fisher a2311 belt driven pump.

This is the original Fisher branded pump althought that may mean it is somebody else's with their sticker on it.

On line I am finding aftermarket replacements in the low $200 range, but I also find threads here from folks who got a decade out of their Fisher pump but only a year out of the replacement.

Is there anyone who rebuilds these? I guess most folks can't wait during the season so maybe there is no rebuilding industry although if there are enough of them out there, dealers could stock rebuilds and collect core.

And or are all the aftermarkets really the same pump or are there any better or worse ones in anybodies humble opinion.

Finally, most threads on replacing pump suggest evacuating all fluid. This seems like a nice idea, but how the hell do you do it?

Do you have to take the hoses off the cylinders and then angle the plow by hand thus forcing the cylinders to discharge and then let the plow down and compress the lift cylinder all the way to do likewise, or is there some less invasive way to change the fluid.

And, when refilling the system, do you fill the reservoir and have someone run the angle controls and keep adding fluid to make up what is being run into the cylinders? Can you have the cap off while the plow is running or do you do this episodically?

Starting from scratch, or with most of the fluid out, what is the fluid of choice? standard hydraulic, I've seen some purported "Arctic" hydraulic fluids, and/or ATF or . . .

Thanks,

Brian


----------

